# brand new here just saying hi.



## schwinnfreak (Sep 30, 2007)

here are some of my bikes


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2007)

looking at your bikes makes me think of the sesamie street song, "One Of These Things Is Not Like The Others" can you guess which one??? very nice collection, welcome 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 1, 2007)

your still watching sesame street


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 1, 2007)

nice bikes


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 1, 2007)

Unrestored bikes are beautiful!


----------



## thebikeguy (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice indeed.Where did you score the cool red tires?Awesome.


----------



## schwinnfreak (Oct 7, 2007)

*red tires*

theres a guy in oregon who sells the red goodyear style tread and the red brick tread tires on fleabay.$30 a set with tubes $12 shipping.the 36 double curve now has a correct drop stand,red repop torrington peddle blocks and red repop grips all from ML classics


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice bikes!


----------

